# ** On Vacation **



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just to let everyone know - my vacation starts today, July 2nd at Noon PST. I return from vacation to work on the 17th of July. 

During this time I will be on VERY minimally - however if you need something - please feel free to text or call me at 509.499.5828

Thanks all!!!!

Allison


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Enjoy your vaca


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Have fun. Aren't you going to spend time with you daughter?

Have a great time and we will be fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have a great time......Allison :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Have fun! You better get back here quick and let us know how it went! :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well - I couldn't ask for a better way to start the vacation------- Just had 3 goaties go home, the next owner is on their way up to get the other 4 that are going home today.... AAAANNNNNDDDDD

I just got a call that I made it to the second round of interviews for a new position at the same college that I already work for. :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo: This is BIG!!! ALOT more money, it is in the field that I want as a career (well inside that office) and oh did I mention ALOT more money!!!! there were just over 100 people who applied for the position. 9 were chosen for phone interviews (I was one!!! did the interview yesterday), they were going to narrow it down to 3-5 for on campus interviews and i was chosen.....

Now here is the strange thing - maybe I am looking to much into this....

Two years ago 4th of July weekend, I applied for my initial position (that I currently still have). I had an interview mid month, and was hired 2 days later..... could this be a repeat????

What a great way to start a vacation!!!!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:thumb: congrats!!! :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

On campus interview scheduled for Monday at 2:00 pm..... wish me luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The best of luck to you .......Allison... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*WONDERFUL NEWS!!!* :stars:

Enjoy your time off and especially enjoy every second with your kids....o and GOOD LUCK MONDAY!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> could this be a repeat????


 yes... it sure sounds like a repeat...that is so wonderful.............. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like a lot of excitement for one day.

Congrats on the sales and on making it so far in the interviews.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Super news all the way around and good luck Monday. :thumb: Have a wonderful time on your vacation!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Interview today - check

Clothes packed - almost check

Laptop packed - I am on it

Dogs situated - check

Goats situated - check

Horses situated - check

Sleep before I go - YAH RIGHT - we are to be up and out of the house in 3 1/2 hours - like I am going to get ANY sleep right now!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: that is what the plane ride is for!!

Anyway - I will see you all soon! Have a great week and I will check in periodically!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Sleep before I go - YAH RIGHT - we are to be up and out of the house in 3 1/2 hours - like I am going to get ANY sleep right now!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: that is what the plane ride is for!!


 well ..sounds like the check list is checked.... :wink: :greengrin: 
Sleep ...yep.....on the plane....makes the flight go by quicker... 

Have a great time...... :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone!!! We don't have Wi-Fi in our room so I have to sit in the lobby of the hotel - but wanted to let you know that things are GREAT and I know want to move to Louisiana (k - I knew I wanted to before - but now I REALLY want to!!!) We are getting ready to go out to the science museum and Imax - but wanted to check in!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are going well Allison...great to hear...... :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I uploaded a few pics and thought that I would post a few! Tomorrow we are going to Watertown USA and it will be a blast!!! enjoy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison! Your kids are GORGEOUS!! My goodness, your daughter looks just like you!

Glad to see that all of you are having a great time :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Liz - it is going to be very hard to leave.

We went to Water Town USA on Friday and my son got sick---poor guy. Saturday we went to the exotic cat sanctuary. Today we went to a movie and dinner. Tommorrow it is pictures, and swimming and Tuesday swimming.

We did their birthday early so that we could give them their presents early, and they were SOOOO excited. We got my daughter a cell phone and my son a spy cam thingy that my husband calls the "skirt cam".... LOL! But my son kept telling me - I don't want anything for my birthday just for you to stay longer - talk about breaking my heart. But, we did find a way that is WAY cheaper and so we will be able to come down for a 4 day weekend or something every few months if their father and step mom will let us!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

such great pics....they are wonderful...head on a platter....spooky...LOL ....thanks so much.. for sharing.... :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That would be wonderful if they could be with you for those visits! I pray that it works in your favor :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Fabulous pics and great fun filled days you're having. :sun: :shades: 
Wishing big time that the extra trips work out for you all.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful Allison!! It looks like ya'll are having a great time!! :leap: 

Talk to ya soon!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison, I am so happy that you are having a great time. You so deserve it.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks like you're enjoying yourself! Keep having fun!! :clap: :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, we are in the airport waiting for our flight to leave Shreveport. This really was a great trip and I could not have asked for anything better. The kids are happy and are excited for our next visit.


More pics to come - but we are fixin to board the plane....... Missed you all!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is great.....enjoy... :greengrin: ..and have a safe trip.... :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

We've missed you too :hug: I am glad that everything with well and that you had a great time! I can't wait to see the rest of the pics!!! :leap:


----------

